# Lasik...is it really worth the money???



## magnet (Jun 25, 2007)

Well around 6 years back when lasik was offering freedom from specs...but as i was  underage that time.....i postponed the plane...that time i heard the max it cost would be 25k


Now again i enquired about it and was simply amazed to see after so many hospitals offering it cost has gone upto 45k...

do u guys have any idea is it the correct price...

I already know 2peoples who have done lasik and now have normal eyesight...


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 25, 2007)

yaar personally i feel spects r a very cool n comfy option if ur no. is not very high..... u can even get 6/6 vision without glasses with yoga

lasik is kinda permanent


----------



## magnet (Jun 25, 2007)

okk..but my numbers are high.....

btw what abt swimming how long u cant perform that after done with lasik


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 25, 2007)

yaar i donno much... one of my frnds went fr tht... so just shared tht bit i knw


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 26, 2007)

hey even i want to get it done in abt 3 yrs 

my family doctor told us that it costs abt 25-30k but now a new lasik has come up which solves earlier problems like seeing big round lights in the night while driving.

i'm surely going for it lenses are not working for me i get infection quite often and can't wear glasses coz everyone has forgot i wear glasses coz i weared lenses for 3yrs

dunno abt u but i'll definitely go for lasik even if  it costs 50k coz i'm kinda 

a SEXY BEAST


----------



## magnet (Jun 27, 2007)

rated pm me your email id ill forward a mail which i received from a hospital in mumbai.......also one of a guy i know did lasik when it was introduced in 2003 and had a talk and he said go ahead and he face no probs ..also for lasik only 3 days care need to be taken according to him rather than 1 month which used to in earlier lasers

cost right now is 45k but all post-prior counselling will make it 50k ard now


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 28, 2007)

@enticer: LASIK is absolutely safe, if ya have high powered glass and all, go for it, cost depends upon your location, pm me your location and all, i can give you some good contacts....


----------



## contactram (Jun 28, 2007)

"Lasik is absolutely safe"

Please read the consent form u r asked to sign .... LOL


----------



## hsnayvid (Jun 28, 2007)

even m interesed in lasik!
age: 21
eyesight: -5 both eyes 
location: ghaziabad/delhi!

would like to know more about it!


----------



## saikibryan (Jun 28, 2007)

sorry guyz please manage yourself...


----------



## KHUBBU (Jun 29, 2007)

Gor for Zyoptix...its an improved form of Lasik...in which all the abberation on your eye is mapped by the computer....laser is then thrown depending on your own specific needs....apart from correcting your vision it eliminates other minor abberations also...resulting in 6/5 or....6/4 Super Vision that is.....I had it 2 weeks back....and my left eye has now 6/4.....and right eye is 6/5...most probably.....u cant get back to work in 2-3 days....thats my experience...little haziness hangs around for at least 15 days......the thing is go for an expert Baush & Laumb Centre...no risk for your eyes....rit...?

Go thru the procedure carefully...they will even show you a audio visual....a flap has to be cut out of ur cornea like a lid...and it is then replaced...gets attached normally within 20 mins......however u  r advised to "NOT to rub your eyes for 1 month....my advice...never...rub it...why take risk...if something gets in...use tear suppliment soln...to get it out.......


One more thing...after the op...ur eyes will feel dry....needs tear suppliment for 1 month....during the operation u will smell something burning...dont get panicky...its ur retina....after the op....go first see ur Mother....u will ONLY see her most clearly...reason...u know....

The catch is during the op...they will fix a stand over your eyes.....Yell at them...if it hurts...tell them to make it easy....after that....Shout at the Doc....that u will sue him if any blood vessel is ruptured....or bleeding takes place....why I'm saying this is bcoz....they have to elevate ur eye a bit so as to make the cut...for elevation they create a column of vacuum over ur eyes(thats what the stand is used for).....and if the vacuum is high...it may happen that a blood vessel of urs may get punctured due to pressure....which is exactly what happpned in my case.....so be careful and ensure & record the Doc's stement that" There is no bleeding involved!"....for future use or give it to me.....I want to sue my Doc....


Cost is 33K.....I settled for 30K.....they even agreed on installment..gave them a cheque of 10K...which I later stopped.....bocz of this red blot I'm having on my right eye......it has faded away but still 20 % is there.....waiting....


Sorry its a lenghty post....but overall its worth it...money....pain....time....everything.....

Avoid going 4 a contact lense...as it is an external thing so damages ur eye some way or the other....one case is that puts pressure on our eyes and makes the outer layers of ur eyes more close to each other.....making them more prone to dryness.....

My suggestion....ONLY go for ayoptix...as it is a painless process....DON'T go for Lasik...as it is a comparitively painful process.....and even results in Post Op problems.......like watery eyes etc.


Best of Luck...Dont wait....!


----------



## magnet (Jun 30, 2007)

thnks   for your suggestion khubbu but  yours is the first review where i saw so much pain..lol but thanks for sharing heres the mail i got



> Dear XYZ,
> 
> Thank you for seeking our Hospital to answer your queries on laser vision correction. I, Dr Safala, will give you a brief on our LASIK procedure and answer your queries. Although it is lengthy, I find it important for you to go through it.
> 
> ...


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 30, 2007)

sorry cudnt read all.....i nearly fainted readin em....m using lens but wud suggest u can go for it...nowadays they r more safe

Enjoy~!


----------



## Kniwor (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been thinking about LASIK for quite some time now, but I've been too afraid to toy with the eye, and will indeed do full research before I decide on going for this, money is no factor.....afteall it's the matter of eyecare, I've -2 both eyes. Not a big number, but I find it almost impossible to wear specs, have been using contacts for 7 years now, but last few months I am finding it strangely difficult to use contacts fo unknown reasons, tried changing contact lenses/ changing solution etc.... dunno what happened after 7 years of hassle free use...


BTW, why is this thread in Chit Chat, this is wrong section, and this should be in QnA, this is a genuine Tech related question and must be discussed there, I request any of the mods to please move it.


----------



## KHUBBU (Jun 30, 2007)

No pain yaar....actually it is...as they say...a painless process but my main problem was that spot on my eye......i never expected it in the first place....get a confirmation on mail from this Doctor...that there will be no bleeding.

Why u have never heard of such feedback coz ppl forget after 2-3 yrs that there was a little spot for few weeks....In my case it was bigger....so more frustation....I will send u a pic of my eye..a day after operation...if u want...

The procedure described in the mail is same....almost...I would suggest Bausch & Lomb over other private Doctor....

@ Kniwor
-2 is nothing.....but if  u r really fed up with CLs...go for it.....btw how long does ur lens lasts ?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 30, 2007)

hey even i have -5 in left and -6 in right but dunno if the procedure is so painful the e-mail looks better and also i kinda don't trust the baush & laumb ppl coz i have never been satisfied with my cls


----------



## magnet (Jul 1, 2007)

i stopped using bausch and lomb as i was getting lot of irritation....also the same time in us the fungal issue came up...i would recommend  to go under some expert docter...though the guys above look trusty ill try to take details from aditya jyot hospital and 1 more eye hospital around...but most probably will do from docter nitin dhehdia in bandra....my frnd did frm him in 2003...also he has done same operation on lot of actors...and since actors having so much money dont go to us and do it here than he really might be some worth...with that same feeling  my frnd did it and said there is no pain involve


----------

